# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Бухгалтерия  3.0.106.101 Подключаемое оборудование

## JacksonAv

1с Бухгалтерия с 3.0.106 релиза изменилась форма установки драйверов ККТ.
Что только не делал ни могу установить АТОЛ:ККТ с передачей данных в ОФД (54-ФЗ) 10.x
Постоянно вываливается окно, с подключением ИТС, и последующем обновлении компоненты.

Как установить если нет подписки ИТС. 
Кто нибудь сталкивался?

На 3.0.104 все прекрасно работает, драйвер АТОЛ Драйвер ККТ v.10 в системе установлен.

1с ИТС.jpg

----------


## pevek

> 1с Бухгалтерия с 3.0.106 релиза изменилась форма установки драйверов ККТ.
> Что только не делал ни могу установить АТОЛ:ККТ с передачей данных в ОФД (54-ФЗ) 10.x
> Постоянно вываливается окно, с подключением ИТС, и последующем обновлении компоненты.
> 
> Как установить если нет подписки ИТС. 
> Кто нибудь сталкивался?
> 
> На 3.0.104 все прекрасно работает, драйвер АТОЛ Драйвер ККТ v.10 в системе установлен.
> 
> 1с ИТС.jpg


С правой стороны кнопка еще, драйверы оборудования! Предварительна скачать 10.9.1.0 на ОФ сайте (Программное обеспечение, ДТО, 10.x)

----------


## JacksonAv

10.9.1.0 x64 стоял в системе, не смог запустить с ним
Сейчас поставил 10.8.1.0 x64, заработало только с одним пользователем в RDP, в многопользовательском режиме связь с устройством периодически пропадает. 
Ранее стояла 32 битная платформа 8.3 и драйвер АТОЛ 10.3.1 x32. Все работало отлично.
Проблема в несовместимости прошивки фискального регистратора с последними драйверами АТОЛ. 
Тема закрыта, благодарю!

----------


## JacksonAv

Ура, победил!
Работает в такой конфигурации. 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1590) x64
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.101)
Драйвер АТОЛ 10.8.1.0 x64
Фискальник АТОЛ 25Ф

----------

